
The F# development home on GitHub is now dotnet/fsharp - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/the-f-development-home-on-github-is-now-dotnet-fsharp/
======
kpremote
I'll just throw a random comment here:

F#, to me, has the most beautiful syntax. Reading F# code is such an eye
pleasing experience!

I actually don't know much about the language, but always dream about being an
expert in it and using it every day.

Edit: to give some context, the others I find especially beautiful syntax-wise
are Ruby, Lisp, Haskell, Ocaml(very similar to F#). Still I think F# is the
best.

------
JCoder58
For those interested in the current state of F#, Sergey Tihon's Blog tracks
the latest news.

[https://sergeytihon.com/](https://sergeytihon.com/)

------
spanxx
Hijacking the thread (bear with me).

Is f# a good language to work with in Linux servers? Is possible? Would you
recommend it?

~~~
dustinmoris
Absolutely. F# is just one of 3 languages which you can use to develop .NET
Core applications. .NET Core itself is cross platform and really well
supported on Linux and macOS. The other two languages are C# and VB.NET, but
personally I think that F# is just the nicer of the three.

It's also worth noting that .NET Core is not only cross platform, but an
extremely performant runtime which really hits the ceiling in various
benchmarks
[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r17&hw=...](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r17&hw=ph&test=fortune&l=hra0hp-1)

~~~
BorRagnarok
Not really, and the highest Core test spews errors in that test. [0]

[0]
[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

~~~
oblio
I see 1 error for: aspcore-ado-pg

------
brianzelip
Changelog podcast with a focus on F#,
[http://changelog.com/podcast/62](http://changelog.com/podcast/62).

------
joshsyn
I wouldn't recommend F# on other platforms yet, specially because .net core
isn't supported very well.

~~~
phillipcarter
Can you clarify what you mean by not being supported very well? F# has been
fully supported on .NET Core for a while: it's a part of the .NET SDK, FSI
support is in, it's fully tooled in Visual Studio, etc. Would love to know
what you feel is missing here.

~~~
joshsyn
I suppose language wise the support is there but there are lack of libraries.
A while ago I was consider considering F# for the backend. While looking for
database client I found most third party like SQLprovider, rezoom.sql didnt
support .net core very well.

~~~
akra
SQLProvider has been ported to .NET Core - I've used it no problem when
scripting/prototyping across a variety of different data sources at once.
Admittedly I tend to just use straight ADO.NET anyway - its simple enough to
use and with F# your not saving all that much code/if at all moving to Dapper
since the language tends to be more succinct.

